# Cattleya dowiana aurea



## dodidoki (Jul 15, 2013)

I bougt it 5 years ago, flowered 3 years ago. I began to feed it with K-lite about 1 year ago, produced a very large growth with two very nice flower with very fine fragrange. 




Uploaded with ImageShack.us





Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## newbud (Jul 15, 2013)

Wow...really nice colors and beautiful lip. K-lite does it again.


----------



## The Orchid Boy (Jul 15, 2013)

Awesome blooms and color! I've really wanted to get one but is it hard to grow or picky?


----------



## Secundino (Jul 15, 2013)

Great lip - always fabulous to see _dowiana_ and _aurea_!


----------



## Paphman910 (Jul 15, 2013)

Really nice! 

I heard it grows great in warm temperature with a min of 20C for it to do well. One of my friends dowiana rosita flowered and died after that in his intermediate temperature greenhouse.

How tall does it get? 3 feet?


----------



## SlipperFan (Jul 15, 2013)

Such a fantastic lip!


----------



## JeanLux (Jul 16, 2013)

Very, very nice !!!! Jean


----------



## dodidoki (Jul 16, 2013)

Many thanks for all comments.

I shared it because of two reasons:

Flower is beautiful, one of my favourite cattleyas

K-lite feeding did not cause any P or K deficiency, furthermore my catts are growing faster and stronger than ever before, pics are evidences.

Plant is about 70 cm tall ( 2,3 feets) and said to be hard to grow, but I think most important factor is continous warm and higher humidity ( like growing barbatas, but a little more light). paphs are harder to grow....MANY MORE. They are "just" challenge.


----------



## NYEric (Jul 16, 2013)

dodidoki said:


> ..paphs are harder to grow..


that's crazy talk!! :crazy:


----------



## Ozpaph (Jul 17, 2013)

fabulous lip


----------



## limuhead (Jul 17, 2013)

Here is a picture of one of mine from last summer, one of my favorite Cattleya for fragrance...


----------



## shadytrake (Jul 17, 2013)

Fabulous. I have this one growing from flask and they are doing great. I started them in s/h directly from the baggie and they were just moved to orchiata this spring. I keep each pot in a bowl with s/h with water to keep the humidity really high without soaking the roots. They were de-flasked 5/24/2010 so three years out. I'm guessing that I'll get a bloom size in a few more years.

https://lab.troymeyers.com/flasking/item.php?kind=plant&id=TN6127


----------

